# 2012 Fire CMR Thread!



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Todd Grantham too!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

He was doing his best to get the crowd into it on 3rd downs. Surely he has more to worry about than that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> He was doing his best to get the crowd into it on 3rd downs. Surely he has more to worry about than that.



It's hard to excited when Buffalo is having their way with the junkyard Dawgs! He was trying to help. I'll give him a pass on that one but sugarhill will want blood!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

The D was flat, but I'm worried about the O line. When 5 can't stop 3...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> The D was flat, but I'm worried about the O line. When 5 can't stop 3...



Gurley got Murray sacked once. i got it dvr'd but i thought the O line did ok for the most part. I will let you know when i go over the film with the other O coaches.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Gurley got Murray sacked once. i got it dvr'd but i thought the O line did ok for the most part. I will let you know when i go over the film with the other O coaches.



Will you fire the cheerleader coach, too?  
They looked out of sinc.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

I was very disappointed in our performance, too. Dawgs didn't look like a top 10 team in my eyes. Offense and defense was just flat and really looked confused at times. I'm sure we held back some things, but even still, we looked like an ill prepared team, AGAIN!!! Those freshmen backs played well and was happy about that. I really am disappointed. If we continue to play like this, we liable to lose 4 or 5 games! I honestly believe this!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Will you fire the cheerleader coach, too?
> They looked out of sinc.


Yes! The band director too!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Gurley got Murray sacked once. i got it dvr'd but i thought the O line did ok for the most part. I will let you know when i go over the film with the other O coaches.



Oh, you on the hotseat too?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I was very disappointed in our performance, too. Dawgs didn't look like a top 10 team in my eyes. Offense and defense was just flat and really looked confused at times. I'm sure we held back some things, but even still, we looked like an ill prepared team, AGAIN!!! Those freshmen backs played well and was happy about that. I really am disappointed. If we continue to play like this, we liable to lose 4 or 5 games! I honestly believe this!



One thing i find comforting is Grantham wont let them boys forget how they played. They second half was better but the D didnt finish. it seemed to me that Granthams schemes were very basic. I'm hoping it is because he didnt want to give Mizzu too much to look at. We will fnd out next sat. The O seemed to be prepared to me though. Murray was off at first and two passes he over threw were easy 6 points. I think he was too amped up and settled in and got it done. That trick play to Marshall would have been 6 that he droped too.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Oh, you on the hotseat too?


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Yes! The band director too!


the Deadcoats have always sucked!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Hotair, Um, I mean chadair. Gators looked very impressive today, also. Didn't they? 

Have y'all started the fire Will website, yet? If not, I'm sure it's being worked on as we speak. 

Gaturds got lucky today!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Fire Richt?

Why are stopping there?  I want the stadium torn down.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Hello Hotair, Um, I mean chadair. Gators looked very impressive today, also. Didn't they?
> 
> Have y'all started the fire Will website, yet? If not, I'm sure it's being worked on as we speak.
> 
> Gaturds got lucky today!



Will Muschamp is great football coach because he is at Florida.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 1, 2012)

Everyone was on the Gamecocks suck bandwagon thursday night...welcome to the party!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Everyone was on the Gamecocks suck bandwagon thursday night...welcome to the party!



The gamecocks do suck.  That has nothing to do with this.

Fire Richt.  And make Bobo leave Athens on foot pulling all of his family's possesions in a wagon.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> And make Bobo leave Athens on foot pulling all of his family's possesions in a wagon.



haha!


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Hello Hotair, Um, I mean chadair. Gators looked very impressive today, also. Didn't they?
> 
> Have y'all started the fire Will website, yet? If not, I'm sure it's being worked on as we speak.
> 
> Gaturds got lucky today!


Will Muschamp will b on the HOTSEAT soon enough. unlike UGA, UF will NOT settle for medocrity for 10 years  but all I was commentin on was the fact that the Deadcoats do suck!! all ya have to do is go to a game and listen to the visiting teams band to realize how bad the Deadcoats r!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> Will Muschamp will b on the HOTSEAT soon enough. unlike UGA, UF will NOT settle for medocrity for 10 years  but all I was commentin on was the fact that the Deadcoats do suck!! all ya have to do is go to a game and listen to the visiting teams band to realize how bad the Deadcoats r!!


Be careful you dont have mcGarity down there hiring the coaches anymore. First Hire after he left and Boom you got BOOM!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

irishleprechaun said:


> Everyone was on the Gamecocks suck bandwagon thursday night...welcome to the party!



I seen David Pollack on ESPN saying no SEC team will play for NC this year. He thinks USCw and Oregon or some crap like that. Bad vibes this first week!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> Will Muschamp will b on the HOTSEAT soon enough. unlike UGA, UF will NOT settle for medocrity for 10 years  but all I was commentin on was the fact that the Deadcoats do suck!! all ya have to do is go to a game and listen to the visiting teams band to realize how bad the Deadcoats r!!



You don't like our band?  We're crushed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Be careful you dont have mcGarity down there hiring the coaches anymore. First Hire after he left and Boom you got BOOM!!!



Go back and read what they said when Boom was hired.  

Freaking hilarious.

I love the, "unlike ayll we won't settle for mediocrity."

They're already medicocre.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

I have stood up for Richt in the past, but if we are as ill prepared next week as we were this will I will jump on the FMR bandwagon.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Go back and read what they said when Boom was hired.
> 
> Freaking hilarious.
> 
> ...



Boom, Boom Boom Boom!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Boom, Boom Boom Boom!!!!!!!



Honey Boom Boom.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I have stood up for Richt in the past, but if we are as ill prepared next week as we were this will I will jump on the FMR bandwagon.



Dont worry Charlie the D was unprepaired Bobo's o was pretty dang good!


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Go back and read what they said when Boom was hired.
> 
> Freaking hilarious.
> 
> ...


2 national championships this millennium!! So if that makes UF mediocre, what's does one national championship in 30 years make Uga???


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> 2 national championships this millennium!! So if that makes UF mediocre, what's does one national championship in 30 years make Uga???



I could not care less about yall's NCs or anybody else's.

UGA is my team irrespective of whatever Florida's achievements are.  One has nothing to do with the other.

Who cares who won the NC four years ago?  Or last year for that matter.

Florida is mediocre right now.  A NC a few years ago doesn't change that.  My team not winning one in a long time doesn't keep me from liking my team.

So...what's for supper?

Oh yeah...Boom!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

For the record. I have always been on Richt's side and I still am. Should we suffer through another poor season this year, then yes, I'd say it is time to find someone else. I'm not calling for his head yet.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

If we have another poor season none of will have to worry McGarity will can him...


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I have stood up for Richt in the past, but if we are as ill prepared next week as we were this will I will jump on the FMR bandwagon.



I'll be driving, you can ride shotgun.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

I guess at my age I am just getting impatient. I have been following the Dawgs for 50 years and they will be my team as long as I take a breath on this earth. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost control of gas prices.  Florida fans would make him bring them down.  We need to stop accepting mediocrity.  Fire him.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont like Mark Fox either.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait til next year!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont like basketball period. Burn down stegman now!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

The sports forum is alot fun during the actual season. This is my first one on here. I miss Wally Butts.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

Clint Eastwood needs to make a speech at next week's practice.


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I could not care less about yall's NCs or anybody else's.
> 
> UGA is my team irrespective of whatever Florida's achievements are.  One has nothing to do with the other.
> 
> ...


The point bein, we have been threw the Zook years and it only took 3 years. Unlike Uga who will throw Martinez under the bus to save a coach who consistently under achieves year after year!! 
Muschamp will get this year and half of next year before he is canned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> The point bein, we have been threw the Zook years and it only took 3 years. Unlike Uga who will throw Martinez under the bus to save a coach who consistently under achieves year after year!!
> Muschamp will get this year and half of next year before he is canned.



Did you just argue that we should have kept Martinez?  Ask Spots how he liked the play of their dbs tonight.

Mark Richt has lost control of your keyboard.  He's gotta go.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The sports forum is alot fun during the actual season. This is my first one on here. I miss Wally Butts.



The last time i took a hit of acid i talked to erk Russell for two hours. It was about 15 years ago. He told me about a man named Todd. i didnt know until he came to Athens that it was Todd by god grantham. Erk told me that he would bring the crystal fb to Athens. I didnt want to tell all of yall about this but with support going away early this year i felt i needed to tell yall Dont worry boys we will win the NC this year! Erk told me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

We are due aren't we KyDawg? I'm tired of seeing most of the surrounding states win a national championship. Especially when the talent level here is as good, if not better that anywhere else. I guess you got to have some breaks go your way. It takes coaching, too! No doubt.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I dont like Mark Fox either.



I don't like the golf coach.  Mark Richt has lost control of him.  Fire him.

Mark Richt has lost control of the band and now chadair doesn't like them.  Fire him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> The point bein, we have been threw the Zook years and it only took 3 years. Unlike Uga who will throw Martinez under the bus to save a coach who consistently under achieves year after year!!
> Muschamp will get this year and half of next year before he is canned.



Are you going to try Kirby Smart then?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

If Saban talked to them they are good.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Are you going to try Kirby Smart then?



He's not good enough for them.

They're going to create a cyborg in a lab because they do not accept medicority.  Think of Ivan Drago from Rocky IV with blue and orange on with a headset built into his head.  

Mere mortals don't get to coach at Florida.  Look at their championships.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> If Saban talked to them they are good.


Saban is gods gift to fb. Like arrow said i wish he was our coach...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost control of the stove at my house.  He caused my wife to burn some cookies she was making.  He has to go.


----------



## chadair (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Did you just argue that we should have kept Martinez?  Ask Spots how he liked the play of their dbs tonight.
> 
> Mark Richt has lost control of your keyboard.  He's gotta go.


 the point bein is Richt shoulda been shown the door when Martinez was made the scape goat!! 
I like how this thread was started by a uga fan bashin Richt and all I did was agree about the Band and then u come on here bashin Muschamp to make yerslef feel better???  Ive talked to u plenty enough over the years face to face and U know exactly how I feel about Richt. Personally I hope he out last Bobby Bowden. 



KyDawg said:


> Are you going to try Kirby Smart then?


No sir. I myself do NOT believe that the SEC is the best place to learn how to be a Head ball coach!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Friecracker firecracker Boom Boom Boom!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

CMR got old red banned from here!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I have the feeling that if Crowell had behaved in Alabama the same way he did in Georgia, he would still be there and we would have never heard of him doing anything wrong. Dont get me wrong I am glad he is gone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost control of the humidity in Sumter County tonight.  The people of Florida wouldn't accept such mediorological mediocrity.  He should be fired.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

Buffalo could have killed Mizzou. We are fine.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of the stove at my house.  He caused my wife to burn some cookies she was making.  He has to go.



Must have been ANOTHER batch of them "Bulldog Cookies".


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I could be wrong, but I have the feeling that if Crowell had behaved in Alabama the same way he did in Georgia, he would still be there and we would have never heard of him doing anything wrong. Dont get me wrong I am glad he is gone.



Wash your mouth out with soap. Alabama is going to change their name to the Angels.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> the point bein is Richt shoulda been shown the door when Martinez was made the scape goat!!
> I like how this thread was started by a uga fan bashin Richt and all I did was agree about the Band and then u come on here bashin Muschamp to make yerslef feel better???  Ive talked to u plenty enough over the years face to face and U know exactly how I feel about Richt. Personally I hope he out last Bobby Bowden.
> 
> No sir. I myself do NOT believe that the SEC is the best place to learn how to be a Head ball coach!!



It's deep seated insecurity that I feel because of your NCs.  

Mark Richt has lost control of the way I feel about myself.  He has to be fired.


----------



## How2fish (Sep 1, 2012)

I watched another game I guess. Was there ever any doubt we were the better team? Was anyone ever really worried we were going to lose this game ? We have things to work on but I think Buffalo played the best game they were capable of playing and that effort was good enough to keep it within 3 touchdowns. My hat is off to them the played hard and that QB and RB are both great competitors but at the end of the day the outcome was never in doubt. This was a tune up and that is what we did work on the OL gelling and seeing what the young backs could do. All in all it was to my mind a lot better effort than USCe vs Vandy. Worst to come out of this was the injuries we can only hope none are serious. Now we watch film make adjustments during practice and get ready for Mizzou…this wasn’t perfect but it was a solid W. After listening to CMR after the game I think practice this week will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Rah Rah Rah.  Siss BOOM bah.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Charlie you better delete that post about bama. The fbi may show up at your door....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Football season get people fired up around here. I like it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt is the reason people think they see black panthers in Georgia.  Fire him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Must have been ANOTHER batch of them "Bulldog Cookies".



What?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you better delete that post about bama. The fbi may show up at your door....



I am ready for to drive straight to T-Town Jeff. Just you Rip and I. Let me do all the talking.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

I heard CMR has a tatoo fire him!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I heard CMR has a tatoo fire him!



Of Saban!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> What?



Didn't one of our players eat some laced brownies? Just figured you may have been trying the laced cookies.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Didn't one of our players eat some laced brownies? Just figured you may have been trying the laced cookies.



I don't know what you mean.

Mark Richt made Havey Updike poison the trees.  Fire him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

It is Richt fault that Issac showed up here today and ruined the opening of Dove season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It is Richt fault that Issac showed up here today and ruined the opening of Dove season.



Yes.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt and I are going dove hunting tonight.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Mark Richt and I are going dove hunting tonight.



You're accepting mediocrity!!!!!!!

Boom.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you mean.



   You must be high! I'm talking about how Rambo failed a drug test after he inadvertently ate marijuana-laced brownies. DUH! Your silliness leads to my suspicion,

Just messing with ya.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> You're accepting mediocrity!!!!!!!
> 
> Boom.



I'm going with RICHT, do you think we would do any better in the daylight? I accept mediocrity.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> You must be high! I'm talking about how Rambo failed a drug test after he inadvertently ate marijuana-laced brownies. DUH!
> 
> Just messing with ya.



I had nothing to do with that.  Mark Richt sold him the weed.  Then surprise drug tested him.  Then suspended him.

Fire him.

BOOM.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> I'm going with RICHT, do you think we would do any better in the daylight? I accept mediocrity.



Ah.  I see what you're saying.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2012)

Y'all boys roll on with it tonight I'm going to bed! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> Mark Richt and I are going dove hunting tonight.



Mark Richt has been known to bait Dove with chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Y'all boys roll on with it tonight I'm going to bed! Go Dawgs!



It is Richt's fault that you are going to bed so early.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> It is Richt's fault that you are going to bed so early.



Yes it is and he should be fired.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I had nothing to do with that.  Mark Richt sold him the weed.  Then surprise drug tested him.  Then suspended him.
> 
> Fire him.
> 
> BOOM.



You got to have an excuse if you lose. He is a smart man. This is how you stay mediocre and keep a job.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2012)

Going to bed, too.

Good night, John Boy!

Good night KyDawg!

Good night South Ga Dawg!

Good night Rip!

Good night How2fish!

Good night Brown Recluse! 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Mark Richt has been known to bait Dove with chicken livers.



We just going to have fun. Kill or no kill. Mediocrity.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

riprap said:


> You got to have an excuse if you lose. He is a smart man. This is how you stay mediocre and keep a job.



I know.  That's what we are up against.  That is the kind of evil duplicity that lurks in the mind of Mark Richt.

There is some kind of foul play afoot here children.

He has to be fired.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2012)

I feel a lot better. Go Dawgs and a coach who has a job on a week to week basis.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost control of my sleep patterns.  I'm tired and have to go to bed. And it is going to be mediocre sleep because of him.  Not national championship winning sleep. He has to be fired.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 1, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Good night Silver Brithches an Brown. I am still trying to get coach Richt fired.


----------



## tcward (Sep 1, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I have stood up for Richt in the past, but if we are as ill prepared next week as we were this will I will jump on the FMR bandwagon.



Well, get ready to jump KY!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Good night South Georgia Dawg. Coach Richt, Rip, And yours truly are the only ones left.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Good morning TC.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2012)

I woke up with a headache fire cmr!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost control of my bowel movements!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Sep 2, 2012)

Why is it that the biggest off season cheerleaders are always the first to scream for the coaches head?


Could it be that they get caught up in all the hype and have unrealistic expectations?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 2, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Why is it that the biggest off season cheerleaders are always the first to scream for the coaches head?
> 
> 
> Could it be that they get caught up in all the hype and have unrealistic expectations?



Yes.  We suck.  We should be fired as fans and kicked off the board.  

We don't deserve to be in the presence of you and ginhouse.

Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2012)

Donald Trump scheduled to show up at practice this week!


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Why is it that the biggest off season cheerleaders are always the first to scream for the coaches head?
> 
> 
> Could it be that they get caught up in all the hype and have unrealistic expectations?



We want The Dawgs to win. Who cares about the coach? Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Why is it that the biggest off season cheerleaders are always the first to scream for the coaches head?
> 
> 
> Could it be that they get caught up in all the hype and have unrealistic expectations?



As a fan I demand a NC or he needs to go!  I'm entitled to one.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire the equestrian coach.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire the hedge trimmer and the guy who picks up the mascots poop.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire Issac


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 2, 2012)

paddlin samurai said:


> Fire the hedge trimmer and the guy who picks up the mascots poop.



Hairy Dawg, or Uga?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire the womens soccer coach. I seen him at the Varsity and he wouldnt talk to me.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2012)

Fire Chuck Dowdle too!


----------



## riprap (Sep 3, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fire Chuck Dowdle too!



His name should be at the top of the list.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> His name should be at the top of the list.



He's a Tech guy anyway!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

Richt better have Mayflower on speed dial.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 4, 2012)

*Kirby Smart seen*

In Athens Sunday.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 4, 2012)

Come on folks, let's put down the Kool Aid and be brutally honest........ 

I'm as big a Dawg fan as anyone but that D ain't gonna beat Missouri.  If the OL and Murray are as erratic and the D as awful as they were against Buffalo, UGA won't beat Missouri.

I am worried about the OL and the D until all the starters are back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree that we won't win if we play like we did against Buffalo.  I'm just not so sure that I believe we are gonna play like that this Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2012)

Fire those old ladies on the right side of my screen.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont care if we win or lose against Mizzu I want Richt out of Athens! It's time for change!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope and change. Put all the NC's of the SEC and split them up equally. We just need to talk to our enemies. Let's play a good game and at the end we will all get trophies. Get Mark Richt out of Athens and let the healing process begin.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2012)

riprap said:


> Hope and change. Put all the NC's of the SEC and split them up equally. We just need to talk to our enemies. Let's play a good game and at the end we will all get trophies. Get Mark Richt out of Athens and let the healing process begin.



Win this happens rip we can all move forward! Forward in the sec will bring this conf back to where it needs to be!


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Win this happens rip we can all move forward! Forward in the sec will bring this conf back to where it needs to be!



Who needs NC's anyway? We can all be winners.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2012)

Fire all the coaches in Ga. Falcons all college and high school, middle schools, rec. ball, pee wee. This state needs a fresh start with a process. Before we get started the Governor and all law enforcement needs to make sure we're ALL on the same page.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2012)

Fire the weatherman.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, I'm giving him 1 quarter this week. If UGA doesn't have a 21 point lead by then it's GO time. The whole staff. Ray Goff will be coming in as interim coach for the rest of the year. He will coach the team by himself.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> Ok, I'm giving him 1 quarter this week. If UGA doesn't have a 21 point lead by then it's GO time. The whole staff. Ray Goff will be coming in as interim coach for the rest of the year. He will coach the team by himself.


I would also like to give Donnan a donation and help with his legal troubles. He helped Richt more than anybody... Afterall he won with Donnans recruits anyway!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

Desmond Howard said UGA top 25 team most likely to lose. Fire the coach. NO RESPECT!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

Fire Ray Goff.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

You know I've been thinking I think Bobby Cox had something to do with it to, but he has retired so I think Chipper needs to go too! I think when CMR leaves Athens they will be able to link all of his troubles back to the Braves. This thing stinks and I think Ted Turner and Michael Adams have been seting UGA for failure behind the scenes for years! I'm hearing Sid Bream has been selling scooters to uga players for years too!


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

Ted Turner ruined the NWA. You might be on to something.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe it all started with Norm Van Brocklin. But that is probably before your time.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

I started watching when the four horseman were just getting started. Jim Crockett promotions. Ted Turner ruined it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I started watching when the four horseman were just getting started. Jim Crockett promotions. Ted Turner ruined it.



You type older than you look.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

If brown isn't lying about his age I am 1 year younger than him.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember Knute Rockne.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> If brown isn't lying about his age I am 1 year younger than him.



I am 21


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

Kamala "the ugandan giant" from parts unknown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

I was a Braves fan when they were in Milwaulkee. Lew Burdette, Warren Spahn, Joe Adcock, Del Crandell and Eddie Matthews.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I am 21



I was one time.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I was a Braves fan when they were in Milwaulkee. Lew Burdette, Warren Spahn, Joe Adcock, Del Crandell and Eddie Matthews.



Terry Harper from Douglasville.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Andre Devine


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

Rico Carty.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Sep 7, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree that we won't win if we play like we did against Buffalo.  I'm just not so sure that I believe we are gonna play like that this Saturday.



I'd have to believe that possibly your coaches went a bit light in Buffalo preparation and maybe the players picked up on it.  Good luck to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I'd have to believe that possibly your coaches went a bit light in Buffalo preparation and maybe the players picked up on it.  Good luck to you guys tomorrow.



Thanks KJ.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Dusty rhodes and Bob Horner


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

Go Dawgs in Brooks County.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2012)

Go Colquitt County Packers.


----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Dusty rhodes and Bob Horner



I knocked the dirt out of my cleats every time at bat in little league just like Bob Horner.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I knocked the dirt out of my cleats every time at bat in little league just like Bob Horner.



How about this. I remember watching wrAstlin with my pappa and seeing these commercials.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## riprap (Sep 7, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> How about this. I remember watching wrAstlin with my pappa and seeing these commercials.





I remember it like it was yesterday. I got my tail whipped for going out to my dads dodge truck and slamming my hand down on the hood.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> I remember it like it was yesterday. I got my tail whipped for going out to my dads dodge truck and slamming my hand down on the hood.



Tom Stimus baby!!!!


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2012)

I called off the Uhaul, but have not turned it back in.


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just bobo!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2012)

Bobo didn't jump offsides 20 times. Murray had 560 yrs passing to the side and the backs had 300 yrds of rushing before they ever made it to the line of scrimmage. Could we not run out of the shotgun so much?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2012)

bennett droped a few too.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Lets try one more of those passes to a reciever behind the line.


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 8, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Lets try one more of those passes to a reciever behind the line.



At least they didn't start the game with that one this time...I was amazed!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Lets try one more of those passes to a reciever behind the line.



With no blockers in front of the reciever.....


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2012)

How about hit a 52 yarder and miss the extra point.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> How about hit a 52 yarder and miss the extra point.



 Aint gonna lie I that kicker worries me..


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2012)

Gurley had a 40+ yrd run out of the eye and we go back to shotgun. We have to have two backs cause they have to run 7 yrds just to get to the line of scrimmage. By then the D is on em.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

Fire greg McGarity too


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 10, 2012)

Mark Richt lost complete control of Jarvis Jones Saturday night.  Fire him.


----------



## riprap (Sep 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Richt lost complete control of Jarvis Jones Saturday night.  Fire him.



Players can't continue to have great performances like that and expect to be mediocre. Kick Jarvis Jones off the team and fire coach Richt for allowing him to have a good game.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Richt lost complete control of Jarvis Jones Saturday night.  Fire him.



Best post of the thread right here. Fire him now! I hope Greg McGarity has an account here!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2012)

It has been brought to my attention that Scott Howard sucks so he must go now! Bobo earned another week by setting the all time record this weekend, but he better sleep with one eye open!


----------



## riprap (Sep 17, 2012)

We cannot let these let their guard down. Everybody that gets a paycheck in Athens is on the hot seat.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> We cannot let these let their guard down. Everybody that gets a paycheck in Athens is on the hot seat.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah and UGA better not stay in his doghouse all game or we'll send him back to Savannah too!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Richt lost complete control of Jarvis Jones Saturday night.  Fire him.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2012)

Got a call from a buddy that lives down the road from Grnthams. Said a U haul was at his house. Seems Bobo is safe but granthams 1st half D has got him in trouble.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Got a call from a buddy that lives down the road from Grnthams. Said a U haul was at his house. Seems Bobo is safe but granthams 1st half D has got him in trouble.......



Bring back Martinez... CMR should have been fired for getting rid of him...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bring back Martinez... CMR should have been fired for getting rid of him...



It showed alot about the true Richt. How could you fire your close friend and your college roommate? What a piece of trash.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> It showed alot about the true Richt. How could you fire your close friend and your college roommate? What a piece of trash.......



Must be related to Kiffin... Just worthless....

I think Tebow needs to make a trip to Athens and have a LONG talk with CMR... He needs saving..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> Must be related to Kiffin... Just worthless....
> 
> I think Tebow needs to make a trip to Athens and have a LONG talk with CMR... He needs saving..



You know he has taken a turn for the worse when he has Samuel L Jackson at practice......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2012)

Fire Rodney Garner. Our recruting is terrible.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You know he has taken a turn for the worse when he has Samuel L Jackson at practice......



He is SUCH a THUG!! Can you believe this IDIOT paid his coaches $10,000 dollar bonuses out of his own pocket... He is a disgrace to the SEC and should be fired!! WHAT A LOSER! Not to mention he got fined by the NCAA for doing so.. Fire him and make an example out of him... That kind of money should come from Boosters and not the coach!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Fire Rodney Garner. Our recruting is terrible.



Garner is just a small PAWN in CMR's scheme to bringing down the SEC..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 19, 2012)

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread cracks me up.




He really needs to be fired NOW! We have Techies laughing at us!


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> He is SUCH a THUG!! Can you believe this IDIOT paid his coaches $10,000 dollar bonuses out of his own pocket... He is a disgrace to the SEC and should be fired!! WHAT A LOSER! Not to mention he got fined by the NCAA for doing so.. Fire him and make an example out of him... That kind of money should come from Boosters and not the coach!



The $10,000 should have gone to better players. Fired!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2012)

Just heard Richt is palning a mission trip the week before we play Uf! Fire him now McGarity!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Just heard Richt is palning a mission trip the week before we play Uf! Fire him now McGarity!!!!!!



It better be looking for a new job.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

We need Charlie Wiess, so the sooner we fire Richt the sooner we can get him.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> We need Charlie Wiess, so the sooner we fire Richt the sooner we can get him.



Nope I'm think Tommy Tuberville


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2012)

If we quit giving our coaches raises, we could put together enough money to hire Lane Kiffin. Fire Richt and free up money to hire Lane and his dad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2012)

I think since McGarity hired Urban Meyer at UF he is just hoping Richt will blow it this year so he can bring him in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nope I'm think Tommy Tuberville



I hear he's been recruiting Nick to take his place... I think the deal is almost done.. Nick just can't take those idiots in the state of Alabama anymore.. He said talking to the fans was like sitting in a daycare full of 4 year olds.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2012)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hear he's been recruiting Nick to take his place... I think the deal is almost done.. Nick just can't take those idiots in the state of Alabama anymore.. He said talking to the fans was like sitting in a daycare full of 4 year olds.



You may be on to something...... I know Nick is tired of talking to those dumb bama fans.....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2012)

Another day and Richt is still our coach, how much longer are we going to take this?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2012)

Fire him now!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Fire him now!!!!!!!


 
We've got our eyes on him now..


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost complete control of John L Smith's finances.  Fire him now.


----------



## ACguy (Sep 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Another day and Richt is still our coach, how much longer are we going to take this?



Looks like he will be around for a long time . Great news for all of us.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2012)

Is Tommy Bowden available, if so we should hire him tonight. That way we may be able to salvage the Vandy game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 20, 2012)

ACguy said:


> Looks like he will be around for a long time . Great news for all of us.



Beating you girls again this year is gonna be fun.  Try not to cry ACgirl.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2012)

Nick Saban won with Jerry Dinardo's players. Get Jerry on the phone NOW. Fire them all.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2012)

I seen Richt at Varsity in Athens tonight. He smelled like he had been drinking and was with another woman. He said it was a buisiness associate but I'm thinking Kathrene didnt know he was at the Varsity. He needs to go now before we end up like Arky. He was driving his red F150.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> I seen Richt at Varsity in Athens tonight. He smelled like he had been drinking and was with another woman. He said it was a buisiness associate but I'm thinking Kathrene didnt know he was at the Varsity. He needs to go now before we end up like Arky. He was driving his red F150.



Nothing wrong with an F150, but thats mediocre too. He needs to be running an F 250 like real men.

 Athens Varsity, mediocre. Needs to be running with the big dawgs here in Atlanta at the real Varsity.

 That wasn't a woman. He was drunk on MD 20/20 and that was one of his pansies he was trying to recruit that will be arrested in 6 months.

Fired Fired Fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyback8874 (Sep 20, 2012)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mark Richt has lost complete control of John L Smith's finances.  Fire him now.



Best post in this thread


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2012)

I found one person who needs to be fired before Richt. The person who said it was ok to make football field BLUE. FIRED!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> I found one person who needs to be fired before Richt. The person who said it was ok to make football field BLUE. FIRED!



Wikipedia said it was Richt's idea... FIRE HIM!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> I found one person who needs to be fired before Richt. The person who said it was ok to make football field BLUE. FIRED!


My wife said whats wrong with the tv!!!



Browning Slayer said:


> Wikipedia said it was Richt's idea... FIRE HIM!!!


 I'm starting to think Richt may have been a Russian spy during the cold war.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2012)

I hear that Richt hunts over corn in the northern region.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I hear that Richt hunts over corn in the northern region.



I hope he gets caught! Fire him now!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2012)

After the way we blew that second PAT is there anyone who thinks Richt should still be our coach. Fire him tonight!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fire Mark Richt for letting Vandy get a field goal!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2012)

Fire Richt for putting Lemay back in there after the pick 6 and the fumble! What is he and Bobo thinking?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2012)

Russ spent too much time in his house, time for UGA X.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll be honest even when he ask for a timeout he has no emotion. Time for change in Athens!


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 22, 2012)

True UGA fans don't blame the coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> True UGA fans don't blame the coach.



I blame the person that deserves thee blame. He needs to go now!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> True UGA fans don't blame the coach.



All we want is wins, regarless who the coach is.


----------



## Howard Roark (Sep 23, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> I was very disappointed in our performance, too. Dawgs didn't look like a top 10 team in my eyes. Offense and defense was just flat and really looked confused at times. I'm sure we held back some things, but even still, we looked like an ill prepared team, AGAIN!!! Those freshmen backs played well and was happy about that. I really am disappointed. If we continue to play like this, we liable to lose 4 or 5 games! I honestly believe this!



Can you give us a list of those 4 or 5 games?


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2012)

Should have scored 38 and give up 0. Time for a change.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow I guess 4-0 with 40+ points or more a game means Richt should be fired.   I love the bandwagon DAWG fans. I'm a DAWG fan and alumni and would never blame the coach. Maybe if our players quit getting arrested or suspended we can have a fully staffed team.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

panfried0419 said:


> Wow I guess 4-0 with 40+ points or more a game means Richt should be fired.   I love the bandwagon DAWG fans. I'm a DAWG fan and alumni and would never blame the coach. Maybe if our players quit getting arrested or suspended we can have a fully staffed team.


Nick Saban doesnt have that problem. He runs a tight ship. I want a coach like Saban in Athens. Tired of the dui's failed drug test, scooter's so forth and so on. We are  lucky to be 4-0 with four of our d starters suspended. I think it's time for change. 4-0 or not he needs to go!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Nick Saban doesnt have that problem. He runs a tight ship. I want a coach like Saban in Athens. Tired of the dui's failed drug test, scooter's so forth and so on. We are  lucky to be 4-0 with four of our d starters suspended. I think it's time for change. 4-0 or not he needs to go!



Right on man! 

4-0 just setting ourselves up for a big let down. We need a coach that can lose to a team and play that team again for the NC. They only let Fla. Atl. score 7 and we let them score 20. Fired Fired Fired. Medicrity at it's best.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2012)

riprap said:


> Should have scored 38 and give up 0. Time for a change.



I meant 49 points. Fire the fans.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

A good coach would have John Jenkins playing wide reciever. Fire Him.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Until Mark Richt coaches up his special teams like GT, he'll never achieve a state of Zen:
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...gia-tech-safety-video/70000918/1#.UF4zv42PWSo


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2012)

Some of y'all can't spell/type. It's Richt's fault, fire him now!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

Mack Rick neads ta goh!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

We should be 5 and 0. But thanks to out coach were are only 4 and 0. Any coach in his right mind would bench Murray and start Lemay.
Murray missed his 13th pass. Bobo has got to gogo also.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Until Mark Richt coaches up his special teams like GT, he'll never achieve a state of Zen:
> http://content.usatoday.com/communi...gia-tech-safety-video/70000918/1#.UF4zv42PWSo



 Maybe this off season richt can get up with CPJ and he can coach richt up........... Can you say brain - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -?!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2012)

We need another Dooley bring Derrick to Athens now. Then we could beat Akron!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

How much longer?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2012)

Not much!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2012)

I've got Uhaul on speed dial if we don't win by 30.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2012)

riprap said:


> I've got Uhaul on speed dial if we don't win by 30.



You could send him some fried chicken livers. If he hates them as bad as you do he will probably leave on his own.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

I think Richt should be fired for holding back info on Tree and Rambo. I have a right to know now.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You could send him some fried chicken livers. If he hates them as bad as you do he will probably leave on his own.



I just want him gone, not dead. He needs to take his mediocrity to another school so they can feel our pain.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2012)

The more I think about Richt being our coach I think Richt is a Saban plant at UGa to keep us down..............


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2012)

riprap said:


> I just want him gone, not dead. He needs to take his mediocrity to another school so they can feel our pain.



Now Rip you know chicken  aint never killed nobody. They are as harmless as a rooster tail.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Now Rip you know chicken  aint never killed nobody. They are as harmless as a rooster tail.



Both are dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2012)

Boom.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> Both are dangerous in the wrong hands.



Or the wrong neck.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish Richt would get as fired up about the team doing bad as he was about the Tenn. kicker missing a field goal. He is treading on thin ice.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2012)

Richt is on a short leash. Another game like that and he's gone.


----------



## riprap (Sep 30, 2012)

No less than a 21 point win against the chickens at the hen house or he's out the door.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 1, 2012)

Mark Richt has lost all control of Todd Gurley and Keith Marshall.  Fire him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2012)

He also lost control of the O line too. They are running around blocking everybody in their way and knocking D line men off the ball! Fire him now!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> He also lost control of the O line too. They are running around blocking everybody in their way and knocking D line men off the ball! Fire him now!



I thought they needed to be students of the game, any other ideas? 


CMR Richt has got to go. If you can't get the team ready for this game then you can't get them ready at all.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Well Rip they were nowhere ready for this game. I am afraid this is just one more season down the drain.


----------



## moodman (Oct 6, 2012)

GOD I love GA Fans!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well Rip they were nowhere ready for this game. I am afraid this is just one more season down the drain.



Running doesn't work, watching films doesn't work, changing jersey colors doesn't work, high diving doesn't work...only one other thing to do unless we just want to watch them play in some kind of bowl game.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2012)

moodman said:


> GOD I love GA Fans!!!!



they are a peculiar people....


----------



## nickel back (Oct 6, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well Rip they were nowhere ready for this game. I am afraid this is just one more season down the drain.



CMR,what he does to prepare his team for big games suck!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

moodman said:


> GOD I love GA Fans!!!!



We don't like losing. Any problem with that?


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 6, 2012)

moodman said:


> GOD I love GA Fans!!!!



Hahaha x10


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> Hahaha x10



You must be a new bama fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

I am not going to say what I want too, because I will either get banded or make alot of people mad.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> You must be a new bama fan.



You wish. Go Noles!


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 6, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> You wish. Go Noles!



your noles had a chance to come to the sec...they chose not to....i wonder why


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm calling Mike Ditka.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

Go Braves and take Richt with you!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2012)

Fire Mark Richt, Bobby Cox, Dan Reeves, Leeman Bennett, Jim Donnan, Joe Toree, Burt Reynolds, Dave Despain, Mike Fratello, Barrack Hussein Obama, Jim Reeves, Sam Houston, Dusty Rhodes, Bob Vila.......I know we are in a bad economy caused by Larry Nixon, but it's time for some changes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

You got to give it to CMR he taught them how to DIVE.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, in a few weeks y'all will be praising this "good", "honest" man again.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2012)

riprap said:


> Fire Mark Richt, Bobby Cox, Dan Reeves, Leeman Bennett, Jim Donnan, Joe Toree, Burt Reynolds, Dave Despain, Mike Fratello, Barrack Hussein Obama, Jim Reeves, Sam Houston, Dusty Rhodes, Bob Vila.......I know we are in a bad economy caused by Larry Nixon, but it's time for some changes.



You left out Norm Van Brocklin, but he was before your time.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahhhh, in a few weeks y'all will be praising this "good", "honest" man again.



After that win at UK I'll be right back on the ship! Thats if they dont beat us too!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> You wish. Go Noles!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahhhh, in a few weeks y'all will be praising this "good", "honest" man again.



And all that is true, but I'm done.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2012)

I said in another thread BooBoo needed to go because he was to predictible ..and got flammed for it... to me last night just reinforced that!!!!!!! I stopped watching just after half time, but I knew the Dawgs were done when SC ran the punt back for a TD. 

I don't recall seeing but a few atempted play action passes, it was always the same run the middle, run the middle and then try to pass for 10. Either that or lets throw to a reciver behind the line so he can miss it or get hammered because no one blocked the defender.

We need a change in Athens and truely have for a few years....


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2012)

Richt has been at one school longer than any other coach currently in the SEC. So some are saying they are overranked. Shouldn't a team with an established coach and top ranked players be in the top 5? I don't care if the coach comes straight out of pop warner, somebody else, PLEASE.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2012)

It wasn't Richts fault! Here's the reason:


----------



## olcowman (Oct 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> Fire Mark Richt, Bobby Cox, Dan Reeves, Leeman Bennett, Jim Donnan, Joe Toree, Burt Reynolds, Dave Despain, Mike Fratello, Barrack Hussein Obama, Jim Reeves, Sam Houston, Dusty Rhodes, Bob Vila.......I know we are in a bad economy caused by Larry Nixon, but it's time for some changes.



Fire Dusty Rhodes? That there just ain't right... you oughtta be ashamed... we're talking the American Dream here baby!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Fire Dusty Rhodes? That there just ain't right... you oughtta be ashamed... we're talking the American Dream here baby!



I know it's tough, but...


----------



## grunt0331 (Oct 7, 2012)

John Cooper said:


> I said in another thread BooBoo needed to go because he was to predictible ..and got flammed for it... to me last night just reinforced that!!!!!!! I stopped watching just after half time, but I knew the Dawgs were done when SC ran the punt back for a TD.
> 
> I don't recall seeing but a few atempted play action passes, it was always the same run the middle, run the middle and then try to pass for 10. Either that or lets throw to a reciver behind the line so he can miss it or get hammered because no one blocked the defender.
> 
> We need a change in Athens and truely have for a few years....



Play action passes take time develop.  Murray didn't have ny time last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm ready for change! It's time for Richt to go! Cant take it anymore!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 7, 2012)

moodman said:


> GOD I love GA Fans!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 7, 2012)

Since this thread has turned I give it 5 stars.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> Since this thread has turned I give it 5 stars.



At least the state of Tenn has been good to him.


----------



## HuntDawg (Oct 7, 2012)

He has to go.  Would Florida, Florida State, Miami, Alabama, Auburn, Tenn, USC, Ohio State, Michigan, TX, ND have a coach with over 10 years at the helm with no national titles?  Of course not.  Our state produces the 4th most NFL players who played High School ball here, yet we have only one in state competitor.  Heck, GT really is not a recruting competitor anymore.  Heck, most of those other schools have 2 other major universities to compete with for in state recruits.  Here is the kicker, Jim Donnan still lives in Athens.  How is that possible.  He did not play at UGA.  He has no other ties other than being a crappy coach.  How can he feel welcome in Athens?  I can tell you why, beause we do not demand excellence.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2012)

southGAlefty said:


> You wish. Go Noles!




Now ... don't you feel dumb as brick.  If not, you are too dumb to know better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

HuntDawg said:


> He has to go.  Would Florida, Florida State, Miami, Alabama, Auburn, Tenn, USC, Ohio State, Michigan, TX, ND have a coach with over 10 years at the helm with no national titles?  Of course not.  Our state produces the 4th most NFL players who played High School ball here, yet we have only one in state competitor.  Heck, GT really is not a recruting competitor anymore.  Heck, most of those other schools have 2 other major universities to compete with for in state recruits.  Here is the kicker, Jim Donnan still lives in Athens.  How is that possible.  He did not play at UGA.  He has no other ties other than being a crappy coach.  How can he feel welcome in Athens?  I can tell you why, beause we do not demand excellence.



Donnan went 5-6, 10-2, 9-3, 8-4, 8-4 during the five years he was coaching under the very controlling thumb of Dooley at UGA, was voted SEC coach of the year in 97' and won every bowl UGA played in during those years. Had he been allowed to run the team the way he wanted to his results might have been better. 

Richt isn't operating under such stifling oversight and is his own worst enemy when it comes to coaching discipline. He has had a marginally better win record with only a 60% win rate in bowl games. He has two SEC championships and five division championships, but no NC's. 

It all boils down to what is acceptable to the base/alumni/and staff. If you are committed to nothing but an NC being acceptable then the constant "this is the year" every year, followed by calling for his head after the first loss, is not the type of peer support that a coaching staff needs to succeed. But then, it has been pointed out on several occasions how his character in person, recruiting and coaching are worth more to his fan base than any National Championship earned with lesser baseline expectations than that. From outside observations there seems to be quite a conundrum with the fan base of exactly what is expected from the coach and wanted as an end game goal for the schools team. If it is an NC, then the support has to be 100%, unwavering positive reinforcement every day. If the end game goals are what y'all have been getting, then the fan base support is right in line with the results.

The behavior reported in this link certainly doesn't inspire a mere kid to give 100%. It is quite frankly immature and undeserved.

http://blogs.ajc.com/atlanta-georgi...of-uga-qb-murray-linebacker-egged-and-rolled/


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Donnan went 5-6, 10-2, 9-3, 8-4, 8-4 during the five years he was coaching under the very controlling thumb of Dooley at UGA, was voted SEC coach of the year in 97' and won every bowl UGA played in during those years. Had he been allowed to run the team the way he wanted to his results might have been better.
> 
> Richt isn't operating under such stifling oversight and is his own worst enemy when it comes to coaching discipline. He has had a marginally better win record with only a 60% win rate in bowl games. He has two SEC championships and five division championships, but no NC's.
> 
> ...



So every coach between Stallings and Saban was given the full support by the fans at bama and then all of a sudden let go at the end of the season?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> So every coach between Stallings and Saban was given the full support by the fans at bama and then all of a sudden let go at the end of the season?



Didn't say that. Bama's coaching situation was highly controlled by a few key alumni and the AD (much as was UGA's under Donnan) and the fan base responded to the rediculous antics of those in control. When Saban was offered the job he laid the ground rules that nobody ruled his games but him. He was free to win or lose and he was solely to bear the responsibility of his results. It was a liberating time for both the fan base as well as the alumni.

Richt has pretty much been given the same free reigns, but somehow the liberating freedom of support seems to waver weekly, if not hourly. I was merely offering observed constructive criticism and fully expected to get flamed by a couple of dawgeys. It seems to be easier for you all to fight with others than to fight for your team and staff in the most difficult times, such as after only one loss. 

And to my point, all of the other lame excuses of character not withstanding, IF an NC is truly what you folks are after then you need to get 100% behind that effort and never waver from that type of support. If it is apparent that Richt is not the man to do it, then you need to get 100% behind a change, and not waffle in that effort until the change comes about. (there is a little insight as to what happened between Stallings and Saban for you)


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't say that. Bama's coaching situation was highly controlled by a few key alumni and the AD (much as was UGA's under Donnan) and the fan base responded to the rediculous antics of those in control. When Saban was offered the job he laid the ground rules that nobody ruled his games but him. He was free to win or lose and he was solely to bear the responsibility of his results. It was a liberating time for both the fan base as well as the alumni.
> 
> Richt has pretty much been given the same free reigns, but somehow the liberating freedom of support seems to waver weekly, if not hourly. I was merely offering observed constructive criticism and fully expected to get flamed by a couple of dawgeys. It seems to be easier for you all to fight with others than to fight for your team and staff in the most difficult times, such as after only one loss.
> 
> And to my point, all of the other lame excuses of character not withstanding, IF an NC is truly what you folks are after then you need to get 100% behind that effort and never waver from that type of support. If it is apparent that Richt is not the man to do it, then you need to get 100% behind a change, and not waffle in that effort until the change comes about. (there is a little insight as to what happened between Stallings and Saban for you)



As fans all you can do is cheer or complain. Like I have said before, I can't do any more about UGA football as you can UA. You guys act like 4 or 5 of us from the forum can go to Athens and make a change.

BTW, if Saban were losing right now would you be 100% behind him or be happy for him when he wins a game. If you are 100% against someone it must mean you want them to lose. I don't want to see UGA lose. Just cause we say Go Dawgs doens't mean Go Richt, or maybe it does.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2012)

I arm chair coach every year, and always will! Sometimes it works, but for the most part it doesnt! I love UGA and everything about it. I scream just as loud a volley ball game as I do at a fb game. I supported Richt until Sat night. He may win out and I hope he does. He has been given more control to hang himself since McGarity got to Athens. He put the noose around his neck Sat night. I'm tired of seeing our players soft in these type of games. But at the end of the day we are all just fans and there is nothing we can do about W's and L's because we have no control over it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> This thread cracks me up.



  Now even more so.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

Miguel, what free reign does Richt have, that Donnan didn't?


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Miguel, what free reign does Richt have, that Donnan didn't?



A key to the aquatic center for swimming and high diving lessons.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 8, 2012)

riprap said:


> A key to the aquatic center for swimming and high diving lessons.



....which is a key recruiting tool.


----------



## willbuck (Oct 8, 2012)

5 star players being coached by 2 star coaches.


----------



## tcward (Oct 23, 2012)

Went ahead and brought this thread toward the top because we are gonna need it after Saturday....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 23, 2012)

tcward said:


> Went ahead and brought this thread toward the top because we are gonna need it after Saturday....


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ahhhh, in a few weeks y'all will be praising this "good", "honest" man again.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope I still think he should be gone.  With the talent he has had he has no excuses for not having a Nat Champ.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 7, 2012)

hummdaddy said:


> your noles had a chance to come to the sec...they chose not to....i wonder why



You SEC homers do realize that, at that time, the SEC WASN'T the powerhouse that it is today, right?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 14, 2012)

But SEC has always been better than ACC in football.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 14, 2012)

Please keep CMR, teach him when to spike the ball... 

ROLL TIDE!!!

*V*


----------



## DSGB (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## emusmacker (Dec 14, 2012)

DSGB said:


>



That's right,Dear God make it stop. We're tired of losing to teams with less talent.

Please God give us  new coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2013)

Brought this one back up to save you guys the trouble after Saturday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 5, 2013)

A few need to go back on this and read what they were saying lol. Uga fans are worse than politicians they change their minds every week lol.


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 5, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Brought this one back up to save you guys the trouble after Saturday.



Your bridge called. It's lonesome.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2013)

tell sackett said:


> Your bridge called. It's lonesome.


It will be full of Uga fans on Sunday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> It will be full of Uga fans on Sunday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> A few need to go back on this and read what they were saying lol. Uga fans are worse than politicians they change their minds every week lol.



You just wish you had anything to talk about besides losing in the Vol nation.. Come back when the Vols are worthy of discussion..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Brought this one back up to save you guys the trouble after Saturday.





Matthew6 said:


> It will be full of Uga fans on Sunday.





I say FIRE HIM NOW!

Especially for not being like most the coaches in the SEC and disciplining his players. Let Marshal Morgan play.. Saban, Miles & Spurrier would!


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I say FIRE HIM NOW!
> 
> Especially for not being like most the coaches in the SEC and disciplining his players. Let Marshal Morgan play.. Saban, Miles & Spurrier would!



Just WIN because I spend a lot of money for tickets and live my dreams through 18 -20 yr olds!!!

Discipline is running hills in house, players voting and 3 and 4 chances...Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> You just wish you had anything to talk about besides losing in the Vol nation.. Come back when the Vols are worthy of discussion..



Never mind all that I like re-reading what all the politicians I mean Uga fans had to say last year is all!!


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> It will be full of Uga fans on Sunday.



Yep, and you'll be under it.


----------

